# 280zx project car



## onephatcracka (Mar 27, 2004)

1979 280zx project car owner. Looking for ideas on where to get started and where to buy some stuff for it. I has some major body work that needs done before i do anything. I'll post pics later and I can't wait to here any wisdom from anyone here.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok, first you need some good sites to check out on zcars! This is a good site, but not that active in respect to old z's. Go to zcar.com and hybridz.org. There are alot of things you can do to the car. Start with just getting it sorted out and running good, then think about the basic mods. Best thing to do is to get your hands on an L28 turbo engine, but those are getting quite rare. If you are lucky, you can find one, and the swap is really simple. I did it, and my zx went from being a slug, to being kind of dangerous! Anyhow good luck with the car.


----------

